# The honey is still flowing in CT...



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

That's awesome, too much honey is never a bad thing! I'm sure you'll think of something to do with all of it
Tom


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

That is one full frame of honey and it looks beautiful! With the surplus you can always send samples to those that reply to this post. Just a thought
Sheri


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

That looks great!! What do you think they are foraging on; mostly?


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

I havent a clue oldbee.


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

How did they draw it out so deep? I run 9 frames in a 10 box and it's not nearly that thick.
Tom


----------



## Keith Benson (Feb 17, 2003)

That is a thing of beauty. I am glad someone is getting some honey this year . . . no, I'm not jealous, really I am not, not at all . . . *sniff*

Congrats on having a banner year!

Keith


----------



## newbee 101 (May 26, 2004)

Heres how it got so big..I think...
I pulled my honey 1 frame at a time. If it was not capped fully, I put it back for a few days. 
As I removed a frame I placed undrawn foundation in its place. 
Now the bees have more space to draw the comb, and place more honey in the cells. 
Thats my story and I am sticking to it! 
By the way, the other side of the frame was not as thick...


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Ummm!......"I haven't a clue oldbee"......Whaaat!??? I don't mean to be "nosy" but "GoogleEarth" shows that you have lots of open/green space around Bethel? Conn. [within 5 miles] OK!... you have East swamp and Umpog swamp but a few parks and roads going into inviting [nectar] areas where you could stop and walk!? I do this every time I'am out to the bees. I drove up a 1/4 mile private drive along a field recently checking what plants [my??] bees were working on. Wouldn't you know it, the owner came up behind me and "we" drove to the house. I explained what I was doing; he seemed ok with that and remarked about seeing some hives down the road. I promised him a few pounds of honey. Seeing [your] honey bees on plants near the hives is part of the "FUN" of beekeeping.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*I learned this lesson this year too.*

newbee 101 sez
<a frame I placed undrawn foundation in its place.> 

I had a few frames of honey on some established hives I bought.

Pulled some and checkerboarded it with foundation when i fed it back to them and it is rather messy.

Not nearly as thick as that one though.

You will have a lot of honey in the uncapping tank.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

newbee 101 said:


> I havent a clue oldbee.


What we have here in CT is honey suckle and clover. This was the year for black locust. I have extracting and this year looks excellent. you can bottle your surplus honey and sell it, you can sell it bulk in 60 lb buckets or you can exchange for bees.

Good job

Gilman


----------

